# Trains part 1 - Top Gear - BBC



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I love the English..


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

"After complaints that trains are expensive to build, 
the team try to build a train on the cheap using a car and 4 caravans, 
with the usual result." 

I will post part 2 in a little bit! 

Scot


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Best video I have seen in a long time


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Part 2


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Gottaloveit!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

On Top Gear, where there is smoke, there is a caravan.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantastic...loved every moment of the show....


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

That was great, worth every minute of watching, loved the way they 
told the trip. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Who will be the first to build models of the participants in the "great race"? 
It could upstage my weinermobile train. 
Tom


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

That was great. Not the first engineer to overshot the station either! 

Craig


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for my laugh for the day. later RJD


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By bnsfconductor on 21 Nov 2011 10:27 AM 
That was great. Not the first engineer to overshot the station either! 


Earlier this year the Deutsche Bahn (German Railroad) made the news because their ICE (Inter-City-Express) failed to stop at a station completely - and that happened three times in the span of a few month.
The train stopped at the next station (which was actually not a scheduled stop) and passengers were transported to the original station stop by bus.

Makes one wonder if the engineers on some trains are sleeping or at least dozing the same way as is sometimes being reported for the cockpit crew on trans-atlantic flights.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By krs on 21 Nov 2011 01:48 PM 

Makes one wonder if the engineers on some trains are sleeping or at least dozing the same way as is sometimes being reported for the cockpit crew on trans-atlantic flights. 



Well I will just say this some engineers I personally know run with their eyes closed.... But BNSF does have a napping rule that allows for napping once a train is stopped...
Just saying.... 


Craig


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

In the US, engineers have to press a button every so often (once a minute or so, not sure of the exact frequency) 
to prove they are awake and alert..if not, an alarm sounds..if still no acknowledgement, the train will automatically slow and stop.. 
not sure if they have the same systems in Europe, but I would imagine so.. 

Scot


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Scot, 
The alerter goes off every 90 seconds if you don't change anything on the control stand. If you sound the horn, set air, move the throttle, etc they all reset the alerter. Some alerters on the older units go off sooner and slower then the 90 seconds so it's just a general guide line. But I will personally admit to running half asleep and never hearing the alerter go off, because I was continually hitting it. You get into a habit of hitting it ever so often and zone out. I know of an engineer who falls asleep every trip, but he opens his eyes for every signal, grade crossing, etc. It becomes a second sense in a way after you've ran over the same territory for 20+ years! 

Craig


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh! I needed that! 

Top Gear is one thing I miss not having a TV.


----------



## Chata86 (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for the [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

